# College degrees and FreeBSD



## neilms (Jul 2, 2012)

I was talking to my mate the other day about FreeBSD and he reckons it is not a true open source project in that you must have a college degree - at least, before being allowed in as a committer. That is an 'unspoken rule' apparently. He said that the name is homage to college people.

From what I have read, anyone can get involved if interested. Is there any truth that unless you have a college degree you have zero chance of having a shot at it?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2012)

Your friend is mistaken.  Anyone can become a committer, although the privilege is only granted after an an individual has demonstrated repeated quality work, usually with PRs, and gone through a mentoring period.  There is no questioning about a potential committer's educational history, work history, hobbies, geographic location, or favorite color.  It's all about the quality of work they have submitted.

I don't see how the name "FreeBSD" can be a homage to college people.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess he's referring to the Berkeley B.


----------

